# Bootup issue--related to device manager?



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

Started getting two popup windows on startup about a month ago. Haven't noticed anything else odd, but Google didn't yield any useful results. Thanks in advance...

















Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20190611233223.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460S CPU @ 2.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 922 GB (136 GB Free); F: 465 GB (231 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0XHYJF, ver A00, s/n /DHQKSX1/CN744314BE00DQ/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n DHQKSX1
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled [note: I have ESET security installed]


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG
First run DISM.exe and System File Checker.
In the search box type > Command Prompt
Right click > Select Run as administrator
In the Command Prompt window
Type [or copy and paste]
*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*
Press Enter.
Let it run to completion, it may take some time.

After you see a message that says 'The operation completed successfully'
In the Command Prompt window.
Now type *sfc /scannow*
Press Enter.
Again let it run until it has completed the scan.
======
To check the System File Checker log files
Use the Windows key + X key > select Command Prompt.
Type or copy and paste the following and press Enter
*findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfclogs.txt"*
There should now be a notepad file on your desktop.
Restart your computer and report any change at start up.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4026529/windows-10-using-system-file-checker


----------



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG
> First run DISM.exe and System File Checker.
> In the search box type > Command Prompt
> Right click > Select Run as administrator
> ...


The same two windows have apparently re-appeared on startup. So, no change...

My logfile looks pretty straightforward...
2020-02-14 17:13:29, Info CSI 00000006 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-14 17:13:29, Info CSI 00000007 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 00000008 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 0000000c [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 0000000f [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-14 17:13:31, Info CSI 00000010 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-14 17:13:32, Info CSI 00000011 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-14 17:13:32, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-14 17:13:32, Info CSI 00000013 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-14 17:13:32, Info CSI 00000014 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-14 17:13:32, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-14 17:13:32, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-14 17:13:32, Info CSI 00000017 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 00000006 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 00000007 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 00000008 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 0000000c [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 0000000f [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-22 05:13:29, Info CSI 00000010 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-22 05:13:30, Info CSI 00000011 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-22 05:13:30, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-22 05:13:30, Info CSI 00000013 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-22 05:13:30, Info CSI 00000014 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-22 05:13:30, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-22 05:13:30, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-22 05:13:30, Info CSI 00000017 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-29 17:13:59, Info CSI 00000006 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-29 17:14:00, Info CSI 00000007 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 00000008 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 0000000c [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 0000000f [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-29 17:14:02, Info CSI 00000010 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-29 17:14:03, Info CSI 00000011 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-29 17:14:03, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-29 17:14:03, Info CSI 00000013 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-29 17:14:04, Info CSI 00000014 [SR] Verify complete
2020-02-29 17:14:04, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-02-29 17:14:04, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-02-29 17:14:05, Info CSI 00000017 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 03:26:40, Info CSI 00000006 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-03-08 03:26:40, Info CSI 00000007 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 03:26:40, Info CSI 00000008 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 03:26:40, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-03-08 03:26:40, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 03:26:40, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 03:26:40, Info CSI 0000000c [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-03-08 03:26:40, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 0000000f [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 00000010 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 00000011 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 00000013 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 00000014 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verifying 1 components
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 03:26:41, Info CSI 00000017 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:32:32, Info CSI 00000006 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:32:32, Info CSI 00000007 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:32:34, Info CSI 00000008 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:32:34, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:32:34, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:32:35, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:32:35, Info CSI 0000000c [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:32:35, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:32:36, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:32:36, Info CSI 0000000f [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:32:36, Info CSI 00000010 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:32:40, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:32:41, Info CSI 00000013 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:32:41, Info CSI 00000014 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:32:45, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:32:45, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:32:45, Info CSI 00000017 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:32:46, Info CSI 00000018 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:32:46, Info CSI 00000019 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:32:46, Info CSI 0000001a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:32:51, Info CSI 0000001b [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:32:51, Info CSI 0000001c [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:32:51, Info CSI 0000001d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:33:02, Info CSI 0000001e [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:33:02, Info CSI 0000001f [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:33:02, Info CSI 00000020 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:33:13, Info  CSI 00000021 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:33:13, Info CSI 00000022 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:33:13, Info CSI 00000023 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:33:18, Info CSI 00000024 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:33:18, Info CSI 00000025 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:33:18, Info CSI 00000026 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:33:40, Info CSI 00000027 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:33:40, Info CSI 00000028 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:33:40, Info CSI 00000029 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:33:59, Info CSI 0000002a [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:33:59, Info CSI 0000002b [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:33:59, Info CSI 0000002c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:34:10, Info CSI 0000002d [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:34:11, Info CSI 0000002e [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:34:11, Info CSI 0000002f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:34:18, Info CSI 00000031 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:34:18, Info CSI 00000032 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:34:18, Info CSI 00000033 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:34:27, Info CSI 00000035 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:34:27, Info CSI 00000036 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:34:27, Info CSI 00000037 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:34:39, Info CSI 00000041 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:34:40, Info CSI 00000042 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:34:40, Info CSI 00000043 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:34:46, Info CSI 00000044 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:34:46, Info CSI 00000045 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:34:46, Info CSI 00000046 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:34:54, Info CSI 00000047 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:34:54, Info CSI 00000048 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:34:54, Info CSI 00000049 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:35:00, Info CSI 0000004a [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:35:01, Info CSI 0000004b [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:35:01, Info CSI 0000004c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:35:08, Info CSI 00000050 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:35:08, Info CSI 00000051 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:35:08, Info CSI 00000052 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:35:21, Info CSI 00000054 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:35:21, Info CSI 00000055 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:35:21, Info CSI 00000056 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:35:36, Info CSI 00000057 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:35:36, Info CSI 00000058 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:35:36, Info CSI 00000059 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:35:45, Info CSI  0000005c [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:35:46, Info CSI 0000005d [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:35:46, Info CSI 0000005e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:35:56, Info CSI 00000061 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:35:56, Info CSI 00000062 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:35:56, Info CSI 00000063 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:36:21, Info CSI 00000067 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:36:21, Info CSI 00000068 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:36:21, Info CSI 00000069 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:36:29, Info CSI 0000006b [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:36:29, Info CSI 0000006c [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:36:29, Info CSI 0000006d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:36:36, Info CSI 0000006e [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:36:36, Info CSI 0000006f [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:36:36, Info CSI 00000070 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:36:45, Info CSI 00000072 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:36:45, Info CSI 00000073 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:36:45, Info CSI 00000074 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:36:54, Info CSI 00000077 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:36:54, Info CSI 00000078 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:36:54, Info CSI 00000079 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:00, Info CSI 0000007a [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:00, Info CSI 0000007b [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:00, Info CSI 0000007c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:06, Info CSI 0000007d [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:06, Info CSI 0000007e [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:06, Info CSI 0000007f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:12, Info CSI 00000080 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:12, Info CSI 00000081 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:12, Info CSI 00000082 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:17, Info CSI 00000083 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:17, Info CSI 00000084 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:17, Info CSI 00000085 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:23, Info CSI 00000086 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:23, Info CSI 00000087 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:23, Info CSI 00000088 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:29, Info CSI 0000008a [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:29, Info CSI 0000008b [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:29, Info CSI 0000008c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:35, Info CSI 0000008f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:35, Info CSI 00000090 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:35, Info CSI 00000091 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:44, Info CSI 00000096 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:44, Info CSI 00000097 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:44, Info CSI 00000098 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:37:56, Info CSI 000000a1 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:37:56, Info CSI 000000a2 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:37:56, Info CSI 000000a3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:38:11, Info CSI 000000a9 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:38:11, Info CSI 000000aa [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:38:11, Info CSI 000000ab [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:38:25, Info CSI 000000af [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:38:26, Info CSI 000000b0 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:38:26, Info CSI 000000b1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:38:30, Info CSI 000000b2 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:38:30, Info CSI 000000b3 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:38:30, Info CSI 000000b4 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:38:39, Info CSI 000000b8 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:38:39, Info CSI 000000b9 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:38:39, Info CSI 000000ba [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:38:46, Info CSI 000000bb [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:38:46, Info CSI 000000bc [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:38:46, Info CSI 000000bd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:38:49, Info CSI 000000be [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:38:49, Info CSI 000000bf [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:38:49, Info CSI 000000c0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:38:52, Info CSI 000000c1 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:38:52, Info CSI 000000c2 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:38:52, Info CSI 000000c3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:39:00, Info CSI 000000c6 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:39:00, Info CSI 000000c7 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:39:00, Info CSI 000000c8 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:39:08, Info CSI 000000ca [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:39:08, Info CSI 000000cb [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:39:08, Info CSI 000000cc [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:39:21, Info CSI 000000cf [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:39:21, Info CSI 000000d0 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:39:21, Info CSI 000000d1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:39:26, Info CSI 000000d2 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:39:26, Info CSI 000000d3 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:39:26, Info CSI 000000d4 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:39:33, Info CSI 000000d5 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:39:33, Info CSI 000000d6 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:39:33, Info CSI 000000d7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:39:41, Info CSI 000000d9 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:39:41, Info CSI 000000da [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:39:41, Info CSI 000000db [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:39:50, Info CSI 000000dc [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:39:50, Info CSI 000000dd [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:39:50, Info CSI 000000de [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:40:01, Info CSI 000000e0 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:40:01, Info CSI 000000e1 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:40:01, Info CSI 000000e2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:40:07, Info CSI 000000e4 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:40:07, Info CSI 000000e5 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:40:07, Info CSI 000000e6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:40:27, Info CSI 000000eb [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:40:27, Info CSI 000000ec [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:40:27, Info CSI 000000ed [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:40:33, Info CSI 000000ee [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:40:33, Info CSI 000000ef [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:40:33, Info CSI 000000f0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:40:38, Info CSI 000000f1 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:40:39, Info CSI 000000f2 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:40:39, Info CSI 000000f3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:40:47, Info CSI 000000f7 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:40:47, Info CSI 000000f8 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:40:47, Info CSI 000000f9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:40:55, Info CSI 000000fa [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:40:56, Info CSI 000000fb [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:40:56, Info CSI 000000fc [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:41:03, Info CSI 000000fd [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:41:03, Info CSI 000000fe [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:41:03, Info CSI 000000ff [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:41:16, Info CSI 00000100 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:41:16, Info CSI 00000101 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:41:16, Info CSI 00000102 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:41:21, Info CSI 00000103 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:41:21, Info CSI 00000104 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:41:21, Info CSI 00000105 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:41:30, Info CSI 00000106 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:41:30, Info CSI 00000107 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:41:30, Info CSI 00000108 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:41:36, Info CSI 00000109 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:41:36, Info CSI 0000010a [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:41:36, Info CSI 0000010b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:41:42, Info CSI 0000010c [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:41:42, Info CSI 0000010d [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:41:42, Info CSI 0000010e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:41:48, Info CSI 0000010f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:41:48, Info CSI 00000110 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:41:48, Info CSI 00000111 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:41:55, Info CSI 00000112 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:41:55, Info CSI 00000113 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:41:55, Info CSI 00000114 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:42:00, Info CSI 00000115 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:42:00, Info CSI 00000116 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:42:00, Info CSI 00000117 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:42:07, Info CSI 00000118 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:42:07, Info CSI 00000119 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:42:07, Info CSI 0000011a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:42:13, Info CSI 0000011d [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:42:13, Info CSI 0000011e [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:42:13, Info CSI 0000011f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:42:25, Info CSI 00000121 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:42:25, Info CSI 00000122 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:42:25, Info CSI 00000123 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:42:36, Info CSI 00000125 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:42:36, Info CSI 00000126 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:42:36, Info CSI 00000127 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:42:47, Info CSI 00000129 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:42:47, Info CSI 0000012a [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:42:47, Info CSI 0000012b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:42:58, Info CSI 0000012d [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:42:58, Info CSI 0000012e [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:42:58, Info CSI 0000012f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:43:11, Info CSI 00000130 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:43:11, Info CSI 00000131 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:43:11, Info CSI 00000132 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:43:33, Info CSI 00000139 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:43:33, Info CSI 0000013a [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:43:33, Info CSI 0000013b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:43:47, Info CSI 0000013d [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:43:47, Info CSI 0000013e [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:43:47, Info CSI 0000013f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:43:54, Info CSI 00000140 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:43:54, Info CSI 00000141 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:43:54, Info CSI 00000142 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:44:01, Info CSI 00000145 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:44:01, Info CSI 00000146 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:44:01, Info CSI 00000147 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:44:11, Info CSI 0000014a [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:44:11, Info CSI 0000014b [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:44:11, Info CSI 0000014c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:44:17, Info CSI 0000014d [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:44:18, Info CSI 0000014e [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:44:18, Info CSI 0000014f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:44:25, Info CSI 00000151 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:44:25, Info CSI 00000152 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:44:25, Info CSI 00000153 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:44:37, Info CSI 00000159 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:44:37, Info CSI 0000015a [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:44:37, Info CSI 0000015b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:44:44, Info CSI 0000015c [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:44:44, Info CSI 0000015d [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:44:44, Info CSI 0000015e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:44:50, Info  CSI 0000015f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:44:51, Info CSI 00000160 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:44:51, Info CSI 00000161 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:44:56, Info CSI 00000163 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:44:56, Info CSI 00000164 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:44:56, Info CSI 00000165 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:02, Info CSI 00000167 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:02, Info CSI 00000168 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:02, Info CSI 00000169 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:08, Info CSI 0000016a [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:08, Info CSI 0000016b [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:08, Info CSI 0000016c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:15, Info CSI 0000016d [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:15, Info CSI 0000016e [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:15, Info CSI 0000016f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:21, Info CSI 00000170 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:21, Info CSI 00000171 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:21, Info CSI 00000172 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:29, Info CSI 00000175 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:29, Info CSI 00000176 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:29, Info CSI 00000177 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:37, Info CSI 00000178 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:37, Info CSI 00000179 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:37, Info CSI 0000017a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:44, Info CSI 0000017c [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:44, Info CSI 0000017d [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:44, Info CSI 0000017e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:48, Info CSI 0000017f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:48, Info CSI 00000180 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:48, Info CSI 00000181 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:52, Info CSI 00000182 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:53, Info CSI 00000183 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:53, Info CSI 00000184 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:45:57, Info CSI 00000185 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:45:58, Info CSI 00000186 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:45:58, Info CSI 00000187 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:02, Info CSI 00000188 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:02, Info CSI 00000189 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:02, Info CSI 0000018a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:06, Info CSI 0000018c [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:07, Info CSI 0000018d [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:07, Info CSI 0000018e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:09, Info CSI 0000018f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:10, Info CSI 00000190 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:10, Info CSI 00000191 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:13, Info CSI 00000192 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:13, Info CSI 00000193 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:13, Info CSI 00000194 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:15, Info CSI 00000195 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:15, Info CSI 00000196 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:15, Info CSI 00000197 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:21, Info CSI 00000198 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:21, Info CSI 00000199 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:21, Info CSI 0000019a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:25, Info CSI 0000019b [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:25, Info CSI 0000019c [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:25, Info CSI 0000019d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:29, Info CSI 0000019e [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:29, Info CSI 0000019f [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:29, Info CSI 000001a0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:32, Info CSI 000001a1 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:32, Info CSI 000001a2 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:32, Info CSI 000001a3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:38, Info CSI 000001a5 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:38, Info CSI 000001a6 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:38, Info CSI 000001a7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:44, Info CSI 000001aa [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:44, Info CSI 000001ab [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:44, Info CSI 000001ac [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:52, Info CSI 000001ae [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:52, Info CSI 000001af [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:52, Info CSI 000001b0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:46:56, Info CSI 000001b1 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:46:57, Info CSI 000001b2 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:46:57, Info CSI 000001b3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:01, Info CSI 000001b4 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:01, Info CSI 000001b5 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:01, Info CSI 000001b6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:05, Info CSI 000001b7 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:05, Info CSI 000001b8 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:05, Info CSI 000001b9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:10, Info CSI 000001ba [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:10, Info CSI 000001bb [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:10, Info CSI 000001bc [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:17, Info CSI 000001bd [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:17, Info CSI 000001be [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:17, Info CSI 000001bf [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:23, Info CSI 000001c0 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:23, Info CSI 000001c1 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:23, Info CSI 000001c2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:28, Info CSI 000001c3 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:28, Info CSI 000001c4 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:28, Info CSI 000001c5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:32, Info CSI 000001c6 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:33, Info CSI 000001c7 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:33, Info CSI 000001c8 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:41, Info CSI 000001ca [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:41, Info CSI 000001cb [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:41, Info CSI 000001cc [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:48, Info CSI 000001cd [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:48, Info CSI 000001ce [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:48, Info CSI 000001cf [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:53, Info CSI 000001d0 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:53, Info CSI 000001d1 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:53, Info CSI 000001d2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:47:59, Info CSI 000001d3 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:47:59, Info CSI 000001d4 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:47:59, Info CSI 000001d5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:05, Info CSI 000001d6 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:06, Info CSI 000001d7 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:06, Info CSI 000001d8 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:10, Info CSI 000001d9 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:10, Info CSI 000001da [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:10, Info CSI 000001db [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:16, Info CSI 000001dc [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:16, Info CSI 000001dd [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:16, Info CSI 000001de [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:22, Info CSI 000001e0 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:23, Info CSI 000001e1 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:23, Info CSI 000001e2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:30, Info CSI 000001e7 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:30, Info CSI 000001e8 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:30, Info CSI 000001e9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:35, Info CSI 000001ea [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:35, Info CSI 000001eb [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:35, Info CSI 000001ec [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:39, Info CSI 000001ee [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:39, Info CSI 000001ef [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:39, Info CSI 000001f0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:42, Info CSI 000001f1 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:42, Info CSI 000001f2 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:42, Info CSI 000001f3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:45, Info CSI 000001f4 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:45, Info CSI 000001f5 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:45, Info CSI 000001f6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:54, Info CSI 000001f9 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:48:54, Info CSI 000001fa [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:48:54, Info CSI 000001fb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:48:59, Info CSI 000001fc [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:00, Info CSI 000001fd [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:00, Info CSI 000001fe [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:04, Info CSI 000001ff [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:04, Info CSI 00000200 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:04, Info CSI 00000201 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:10, Info CSI 00000202 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:11, Info CSI 00000203 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:11, Info CSI 00000204 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:17, Info CSI 00000205 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:17, Info CSI 00000206 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:17, Info CSI 00000207 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:23, Info CSI 00000208 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:23, Info CSI 00000209 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:23, Info CSI 0000020a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:30, Info CSI 0000020c [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:30, Info CSI 0000020d [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:30, Info CSI 0000020e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:35, Info CSI 0000020f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:35, Info CSI 00000210 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:35, Info CSI 00000211 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:40, Info CSI 00000212 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:40, Info CSI 00000213 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:40, Info CSI 00000214 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:46, Info CSI 00000215 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:46, Info CSI 00000216 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:46, Info CSI 00000217 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:49:54, Info CSI 00000218 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:49:54, Info CSI 00000219 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:49:54, Info CSI 0000021a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:01, Info CSI 0000021b [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:01, Info  CSI 0000021c [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:01, Info CSI 0000021d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:08, Info CSI 00000222 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:08, Info CSI 00000223 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:08, Info CSI 00000224 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:14, Info CSI 00000225 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:14, Info CSI 00000226 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:14, Info CSI 00000227 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:21, Info CSI 00000228 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:21, Info CSI 00000229 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:21, Info CSI 0000022a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:29, Info CSI 0000022b [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:30, Info CSI 0000022c [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:30, Info CSI 0000022d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:35, Info CSI 0000022e [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:35, Info CSI 0000022f [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:35, Info CSI 00000230 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:41, Info CSI 00000232 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:41, Info CSI 00000233 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:41, Info CSI 00000234 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:47, Info CSI 00000235 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:48, Info CSI 00000236 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:48, Info CSI 00000237 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:50:56, Info CSI 00000239 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:50:57, Info CSI 0000023a [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:50:57, Info CSI 0000023b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:04, Info CSI 0000023c [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:04, Info CSI 0000023d [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:04, Info CSI 0000023e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:09, Info CSI 0000023f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:10, Info CSI 00000240 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:10, Info CSI 00000241 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:16, Info CSI 00000242 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:16, Info CSI 00000243 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:16, Info CSI 00000244 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:23, Info CSI 00000245 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:23, Info CSI 00000246 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:23, Info CSI 00000247 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:29, Info CSI 00000248 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:30, Info CSI 00000249 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:30, Info CSI 0000024a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:37, Info CSI 0000024b [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:37, Info CSI 0000024c [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:37, Info CSI 0000024d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:44, Info CSI 0000024f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:44, Info CSI 00000250 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:44, Info CSI 00000251 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:49, Info CSI 00000252 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:49, Info CSI 00000253 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:49, Info CSI 00000254 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:51:53, Info CSI 00000255 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:51:54, Info CSI 00000256 [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:51:54, Info CSI 00000257 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:52:01, Info CSI 00000259 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:52:01, Info CSI 0000025a [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:52:01, Info CSI 0000025b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:52:04, Info CSI 0000025c [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:52:04, Info CSI 0000025d [SR] Verifying 100 components
2020-03-08 11:52:04, Info CSI 0000025e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:52:17, Info CSI 0000025f [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:52:17, Info CSI 00000260 [SR] Verifying 66 components
2020-03-08 11:52:17, Info CSI 00000261 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:52:20, Info CSI 00000262 [SR] Verify complete
2020-03-08 11:52:20, Info CSI 00000263 [SR] Repairing 0 components
2020-03-08 11:52:20, Info CSI 00000264 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2020-03-08 11:52:20, Info CSI 00000265 [SR] Repair complete


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you just try to use a SD card/reader just before this happened again?


----------



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

I did not.

Here is a shot from my device manager:
3/9/20 6:32 AM - Snip (Web view) or
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsvM5kB75elCjJBvtbYKNRi37Z6uaQ?e=E3uP2V


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

In Device Manger - right click Storage Controllers > click Scan for Hardware Changes.
Let us know the result.


----------



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

It refreshed the window but didn't show anything else. 
I noticed under USB controllers there are two yellow triangle indicators, each marked Unknown USB Device (Device Descriptor Request Failed).


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Right click each entry one at a time and click - Update Driver.
Let us know the result.


----------



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

So, doing that led me back to Windows Update. And, after updating, I was prompted to restart--and the same popup windows returned.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

A red x usually means a device is disabled - removed or un-installed.
On startup Windows is looking for said device and cannot find it on your pc.
In Device Manager highlight each device under Storage Controller and un-install it.
Restart the pc. Windows will look for any device under Storage Controller and will install any needed drivers or will ignore the device and boot to your desktop.


----------



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

So, I uninstalled the Bayhub Tech/02Micro I Integrated MMC/SD controller and rebooted--and that seemed to do the trick. Thanks!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update. It can be marked Solved at the top of the page.


----------



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

Well, I spoke too soon. Just rebooted after the latest Windows update and both popups returned...


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Have you tried un-installing each device under Storage Controller in Device Manager - and restarting the pc?


----------



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

I uninstalled the aforementioned Bayhub, as well as the USB attached SCSI (UAS) mass storage device. I did not have the option to uninstall the Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller. I got the same two popups on reboot...


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Post another screenshot of the errors at startup.

I would also set a schedule for allowing Windows updates as at times, updates can cause some problems.
Check the following.
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...indows-10-pause-updates-for-a-period-of-time/


----------



## adambravo (Feb 9, 2020)

Q: When I uninstall the devices, should I delete the software? I don't think I checked that particular box.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

What is now listed under Storage Controller in Device Manager?
Highlight one device at a time under Storage Controller and un-install it, then restart the pc.
The do the same to any other device listed.


----------

